

Android Invasion: A Comprehensive List of Android Phones - nym
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/19/android-galore-a-complete-list-of-the-android-phones-and-their-specs-droid-best/

======
mdasen
I'm hoping that Android quickly becomes the "Windows" of the mobile world -
available from many manufactures who make a variety of devices to suit
people's individual tastes. Plus, having the dominant platform be free and
open source is a huge win.

~~~
yason
It seems that Android is heading that way.

I think the developer complaints about Android are a signal that developers
are sticking with the platform. Much like Windows programmers complain loudly
about Windows and still write code, or have to write code, for Windows.

One might say: If you can't hear their complaints, they have left already.

------
nym
The big question I have is will the OMAP3430 600 MHz ARM Cortex A8 + PowerVR
SGX 530 GPU + 430MHz C64x+ DSP be faster than the 1GHz Snapdragon?

Boy Genius Report says the Droid coming out on the 31st is _really_ fast. This
Techcrunch report also says it has 7hrs talk time, which is an improvement
over the G1. Still going to be keeping a dock at home and work though!

~~~
smokinn
This is a really important question because the Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10
that's rumored to be announced in November with a January releases uses the
Snapdragon.

If it is indeed faster I think the real "iPhone killer" might be the X10, not
the Droid if the X10 is affordable.

~~~
enjo
I just don't trust SEMC to pull it off, however.

~~~
pyre
As long as they build the hardware well, the Android version running can be
modified and/or replaced.

------
yason
Heh, where's Nokia on that list?

They're on a downward spiral and they had better swallow their pride, ditch
Symbian, lose the Not Invented Here mentality, and have that Android phone in
the works already.

~~~
zokier
Nokia has already Maemo which is far older and more linuxy. Its actually based
on debian and afaik it's userspace is largely based on typical GNU userland.

I for one would prefer Maemo to take over world instead of Android.

~~~
davidw
> Its actually based on debian and afaik it's userspace is largely based on
> typical GNU userland.

I'm a "dyed in the wool" Linux user, but I just don't see the value of
bringing along all that user space stuff. Android is slimmer, which hopefully
means it will be in more phones sooner, as it requires less in the way of
resources.

~~~
pavlov
From the application developer's point of view, Android is fairly resource-
intensive because it doesn't support compiled applications. All the public
APIs are only provided within Dalvik, an interpreted Java VM.

This is a major break from Linux tradition. IMO Android doesn't qualify as a
"Linux" when it only uses the Linux kernel without providing API access.
Android is more like an extension of the traditional Java Mobile Edition
approach to mobile platforms.

~~~
DrJokepu
Actually, Android _DOES_ support (partially) compiled applications. There's an
Android Native SDK: <http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/1.5_r1/index.html>

~~~
pavlov
With no APIs except the standard C library and Zlib, it's just not
particularly useful (yet).

If you've got some performance-intensive number crunching code in plain C with
no dependencies, then the Android NDK will allow you to expose that to your
Dalvik app... But the NDK doesn't help much in porting the overwhelming
majority of existing C/C++ applications.

------
cat2460one
The droid's release date got moved up I think to the 28th.

~~~
cat2460one
Ok, so the "unveiling" is on the 28th. Fuckers! I can't get the droid till the
9th.

